# Which Soldering Iron?



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to have a cheapo 30w soldering iron lying around somewhere, but through my recent relocations it has gone missing, so I'm looking for a replacement.

I'm certainly no electronics pro -- I'd be using it primarily for pickup swaps on guitars, but I do have the eventual goal of building my own amp. Does anyone have a reasonably priced recommendation for these applications?

Thanks in advance :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would consider a Weller soldering station. They might not be THE best, but they have a good reputation. The 5 to 40 watt stations are about $50.00 or so. There are several tips available for this iron and the heating element can be repaced.

Here is a link:

http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/product.php?productid=1954&cat=47&page=1 

I'll be interested to see what others suggest.

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

wellers will take alot of abuse, it's what we use in the classrooms and labs in the college. Get one with adjustable temperature, it can come in handy.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

greco's suggestion is a good one- ill be upgrading to one of those or a similar weller model soon, and if youre going to build an amp, itll be worth it.
ive been using a weller iron for a couple years, no model # on it, and cant find it online, but its just the pen style, wattage variable from 0 watts to 60 watts, heats up really fast, came with three tips and was about $30. i did a fair bit of soldering with it, not daily or anything, but still a lot of guitar wiring and amp modding and repairing. its holding up real nice.
and that station seems much more convenient than my standard lie it on an ashtray method.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup, Weller is the best in my experience :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Take a look at the weller WESD51 (that's what we use, and they are good) or the WES51 (non-display), great stations, take alot of abuse and easy to get various tips styles etc for them. We've never had to replace a heater in them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Take a look at the weller WESD51 (that's what we use, and they are good) or the WES51 (non-display), great stations, take alot of abuse and easy to get various tips styles etc for them. We've never had to replace a heater in them.


Those are VERY nice looking stations !!

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wish I'd known about ABRA when I picked up my cheapo soldering station to do my Trinity Amp. I think I paid about $20 for mine and it's probably worth about $5. It worked though. I have ABRA bookmarked now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

ABRA's controlled temp stations (SL-20) are a great deal. They have replaceable tips and take a beating, they love u long long time. I've owned one for three years and used it non stop, same tip!


----------

